# HDR SHOOT OUT.....



## vipgraphx (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is a some brackets for a shoot out if you want to play.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69436141/Archive.zip

here are two of mine 





foggy hallway by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




hallway by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 9, 2012)

these shootouts don't come with #'s anymore


----------



## Bynx (Jun 9, 2012)

Now your second shot is the way it should have been in the first place. The first one is pure sh!t by comparison. I dont know how to put it any nicer. Great depth of field in that.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 9, 2012)

No worries bynx I understand.... Not everything I do is appealing to everyone


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 9, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Now your second shot is the way it should have been in the first place. The first one is pure sh!t by comparison. I dont know how to put it any nicer. Great depth of field in that.



Lol! you don't dance around it do you? 

I think both have merits, #2 is much more appealing to me however.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is my go at it. I really like this pic. Not my version but the pic itself. I think it could have used one more overexposed shot to get some more detail in the shadow areas on the roof. But then again details arent necessary up there. The horizontal rafters have light on them and give some weight to the ceiling. The eye stays lower looking right down the walkway. The more I look at this the more I like it.


----------



## Compaq (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's mine out of photomatix, and after some adjustments in photoshop after.




_D7K6442_3_4_tonemapped pm by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




_D7K6442_3_4_tonemapped by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 9, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Here is my go at it. I really like this pic. Not my version but the pic itself. I think it could have used one more overexposed shot to get some more detail in the shadow areas on the roof. But then again details arent necessary up there. The horizontal rafters have light on them and give some weight to the ceiling. The eye stays lower looking right down the walkway. The more I look at this the more I like it.



Bynx, Did you use that Painterly Preset in photomatix?


----------



## Bynx (Jun 9, 2012)

I think I used a percentage of it along with the first default preset.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Jun 9, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Here is my go at it. I really like this pic. Not my version but the pic itself. I think it could have used one more overexposed shot to get some more detail in the shadow areas on the roof. But then again details arent necessary up there. The horizontal rafters have light on them and give some weight to the ceiling. The eye stays lower looking right down the walkway. The more I look at this the more I like it.




This is my favorite......the otheres look to grainy and over cooked


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 10, 2012)

rgregory1965 said:


> This is my favorite......the otheres look to grainy and over cooked



I like my HDR like I like my steak, Well Done!!!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 10, 2012)

Bynx yours is nice and clean

compaq - I like yours as well. looks like you moved the sliders to find the detail in the ceiling. Two approaches and to great photos.


----------



## Compaq (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, I wanted some detail. Looked like old wood, and that brick wall asked for it itself!


----------



## Bynx (Jun 10, 2012)

Personally, I prefer the grungy look of Anders or Vips second postings. It suits the type of scene nicely. I just feel the ceiling could be a bit darker and neither of you guys got rid of that lens flare.


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 10, 2012)

Check out my version!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 10, 2012)

Bynx its funny I really never noticed that flare until now. Now it bugs the crap out me .......

JRE313 nice edit I was wondering if you would post and where you would take it. Looks like you went away from your norm. Do another edit with some PUNCH like you do, I wold love to see it!


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 10, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Bynx its funny I really never noticed that flare until now. Now it bugs the crap out me .......
> 
> JRE313 nice edit I was wondering if you would post and where you would take it. Looks like you went away from your norm. Do another edit with some PUNCH like you do, I wold love to see it!



Do you want me to do an overcook version? I have some Ideas?


----------



## EDL (Jun 10, 2012)

Starrrrrt cookin!!!!


----------



## rgregory1965 (Jun 10, 2012)

Grill is HOT.....lets see those char broiled goodies.....lol


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 10, 2012)

rgregory1965 said:


> Grill is HOT.....lets see those char broiled goodies.....lol


Ok HDR cooking coming up!I will do the edit tomorrow.Can't wait to try!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 11, 2012)

I decided to go a whole different way with it.  Wondered what it would do in B&W, and in old style.  Don't think it's too great in b&W.  But it was fun playing with it nonetheless.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 11, 2012)

Ernicus is right about the old look. There is nothing in the pic to date it. Could have been taken yesterday or 80 years ago.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 11, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Ernicus is right about the old look. There is nothing in the pic to date it. Could have been taken yesterday or 80 years ago.<br>
> <br>



nice, much better than mine.  

I like the feel of it.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 12, 2012)

I ran with the old style photo and did 3 edits.

Old weathered photo



hallway old style by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

pencil sketch textured paper



hallway drawing by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

old style



hallway old photo by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Jun 12, 2012)

I like the pencil sketch textured paper version. It would make a great souvenir card from the place.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks bynx...

here is a well done version since JRE313 did not do it 




well done hallway by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Darko81 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## grapnell (Jun 13, 2012)

I took a stab too.


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is my Overcooked version.




My apologies for the late reply. I will have another shootout later this week!


----------

